# Melton Wool vs Cavalry Twill



## gonebananas (17 March 2014)

I'm in need of a new hunt coat and I'm having some confusion;

What is the difference between Melton Wool and Cavalry Twill?

What are the pros and cons of each?

And finally which do people prefer/recommend?

Thanks guys


----------



## Post and Rail (18 March 2014)

Melton is fluffy, cavalry twill is a tight weave. Had both, reckon twill is better quality, last forever and is easier to clean.


----------



## gonebananas (18 March 2014)

Ahhh ok thank you for your reply


----------



## Isbister (18 March 2014)

Cavalry twill is far superior to melton. It has a certain amount of give, so it fits better, it's tighter woven so thornproof (and warmer) and even seems to have a degree of waterproofness to it. It's also hard-wearing.


----------



## Houndman (28 April 2014)

Melton is often used for lighter weight coats for the warmer weather, with 32oz Cavalry twill for winterweight coats, rather than being one or the other.  As the previous poster says, Melton is lighter and not as durable or good at keeping its shape compared to twill.  You will sometimes come across 22oz cavalry twill which is used for lightweight hunt coats and show jackets, which is more expensive than Melton but holds a better shape.  Used for hunt coats for Australia, Southern states in the USA etc.


----------

